# 87 stanza engine swap



## iNSiGHTFUL (May 20, 2012)

i have a 87 stanza and i want to do a engine swap on it hoping to get atleast 450hp but not sure which engines to look at.:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

450HP+ is a pretty aggressive goal for an 97 Stanza. Keep in mind a Nismo 350Z has only 350HP! You might be able to get that out of an SR20DET, but it probably wouldn't be the most practical for a daily, street driven vehicle, if that's what you're after. You'd also have to get a front wheel tranny and driveline to handle all of that power, as well. You could attempt a VQ35DE swap, but you would still have to do a lot of modification to the engine to get anywhere near 450HP and you would have a lot of fabrication work to get it to fit. I would expect a budget in the $10,000 ballpark range.


----------



## iNSiGHTFUL (May 20, 2012)

oh ok i see what you saying well maybe i will look for something that pushes 250-300 and look into booster like turbo


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably your best options would be either an SR swap or making a CA20DET by using your CA20E's block and swapping a head from a CA18DET, but you'll still need to do some work to get to your power goals. On the plus, you elimate a lot of fab work as your trans and driveline can be utilized, but I would "beef it up" to handle your power goals. The SR20DET is a better and more practical choice for performance, but you'll need to use the trans for the SR engine and modify the driveline.


----------

